# Edge or Ergovation ???



## RYNOMAGNUM (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello, I've narrowed some saddles down to these 2.... Which would you get? I will be mostly doing Spur removals . Would like to get into pruning in the near future.... Any advice would be much appreciated!!! Thanks again.


----------



## superjunior (Mar 2, 2012)

RYNOMAGNUM said:


> Hello, I've narrowed some saddles down to these 2.... Which would you get? I will be mostly doing Spur removals . Would like to get into pruning in the near future.... Any advice would be much appreciated!!! Thanks again.



I've never tried either one so I couldn't give any first hand advice. There's a lot of threads on both here if you do a quick search. I've heard some guys complain about biners getting caught on the stoppers of the rope bridge on the edge. All the large loops sticking up on the back of the edge is what scared me away from it - looks like they could get snagged a lot, but again I've never tried one. I believe the edge is lighter then the ergo and less $. Hope that helps some, good luck


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Mar 2, 2012)

superjunior said:


> I've never tried either one so I couldn't give any first hand advice. There's a lot of threads on both here if you do a quick search. I've heard some guys complain about biners getting caught on the stoppers of the rope bridge on the edge. All the large loops sticking up on the back of the edge is what scared me away from it - looks like they could get snagged a lot, but again I've never tried one. I believe the edge is lighter then the ergo and less $. Hope that helps some, good luck



Thanks for the reply. I wish their was a local place where I could try them. Vermeer sells them here in Knoxville,but has no provisions to try them... I am going to look in a further radius to try and find a place to "hang out"!


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Mar 2, 2012)

I should have done more leg-work on my search. I'd still like to find a place to try a few out. Going to search that out some more also!


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 2, 2012)

Buy the Ergovation. I've had mine for a couple years and it's the most comfortable saddle I've ever had X 50. Here's a link to the Ergo Instructions Page and there's also a link to the Ergo history. 
Buckingham Manufacturing Company, Inc.: Ergovation® Tree Saddle - 16906
Phil


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Mar 2, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> Buy the Ergovation. I've had mine for a couple years and it's the most comfortable saddle I've ever had X 50. Here's a link to the Ergo Instructions Page and there's also a link to the Ergo history.
> Buckingham Manufacturing Company, Inc.: Ergovation® Tree Saddle - 16906
> Phil



Thanks Phil, I think I will take your advice and drop the coin on an Ergo. Thanks for the link. I just want something that is safe and is comfortable AND will last.


----------



## squad143 (Mar 2, 2012)

Bought an Ergovation last summer and like it a lot. Bought the suspenders as well. Great for having big saws off it.

Helps if you can hang in a few saddles before you purchase.

Have not tried the Edge, so cannot comment on them.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 2, 2012)

+ 1 on the ergovation. Once I got it all adjusted, its the most comfortable thing I have hung in.


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I am going to have to trust you guys , rather,I trust you guys... No shops for a LONG way that I know of. Sounds like a Ergo is the way to go. I like the part about loading it down with gear that I read earlier. I'd like to go up well equipped and not have to wait on gear to be sent up... Thanks so much for the hard earned dollar confidence boost!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## fishercat (Mar 2, 2012)

*get the ergo*



RYNOMAGNUM said:


> Thanks for the replies. I am going to have to trust you guys , rather,I trust you guys... No shops for a LONG way that I know of. Sounds like a Ergo is the way to go. I like the part about loading it down with gear that I read earlier. I'd like to go up well equipped and not have to wait on gear to be sent up... Thanks so much for the hard earned dollar confidence boost!:msp_biggrin:



Vermeer in knoxville has an Ergo in large. I had them get it to try on to see what size i needed. If it fits you tell them i said sell it to you. Ill have them order me another if i decide to stay in the game.

I tried it on today.

They have my cell number if they dont believe you. Tell them to call me if they have any doubts. You can pm me for it as well.

Steve


----------



## husabud (Mar 2, 2012)

I had both saddles on last spring at a Sherrill Tree rigging seminar at my local(60 mi away) Vermeer dealer. Currently I fly in the Sequoia and love it. If I was to get another it would probably be the Edge. I like the lightweight and versatility all rollerd into one. Don't get me wrong the Ergo was very comfortable, even if not set up for me, and had all the bells and whistles you could want, just a little heavy and I presume very hot during the summer. Most of my work is removals, probably 75/25 to pruning. I personally would go for the Edge. Good luck. See if you can find someone local or get to a trade show to try a couple saddles out.


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Mar 2, 2012)

fishercat said:


> Vermeer in knoxville has an Ergo in large. I had them get it to try on to see what size i needed. If it fits you tell them i said sell it to you. Ill have them order me another if i decide to stay in the game.
> 
> I tried it on today.
> 
> ...



Hey , Good to hear from ya! I will try it on,but I think I will be a medium...Im at a all time weight of 195# 36'' waist now. In last July I was like 175# and around a 33'' waist... I've got big sitting around this winter! I think The pounds will fly off in a tree. 

I was there last week for a new shot-line. They told me they didn't have a place to hang ? I couldn't figure that one out? 

You ain't getting out of the game! Heck, we'll be cover'd up in a month.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Mar 2, 2012)

husabud said:


> I had both saddles on last spring at a Sherrill Tree rigging seminar at my local(60 mi away) Vermeer dealer. Currently I fly in the Sequoia and love it. If I was to get another it would probably be the Edge. I like the lightweight and versatility all rollerd into one. Don't get me wrong the Ergo was very comfortable, even if not set up for me, and had all the bells and whistles you could want, just a little heavy and I presume very hot during the summer. Most of my work is removals, probably 75/25 to pruning. I personally would go for the Edge. Good luck. See if you can find someone local or get to a trade show to try a couple saddles out.



Thanks for your info. I am going to see what my dealer has in stock. They surely can find some place for me to try them out. Thanks again, Ryan


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 3, 2012)

*On the Ergo...*

Is there a good place to put a paddle biner or a simple bent gate biner like the petzl sprint? I am thinking in the area behind the right side hip D ring. prolly through the webbing so it holds the biner in good position to hook your saw lanyard to.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 4, 2012)

*I won.t be covered up*



RYNOMAGNUM said:


> Hey , Good to hear from ya! I will try it on,but I think I will be a medium...Im at a all time weight of 195# 36'' waist now. In last July I was like 175# and around a 33'' waist... I've got big sitting around this winter! I think The pounds will fly off in a tree.
> 
> I was there last week for a new shot-line. They told me they didn't have a place to hang ? I couldn't figure that one out?
> 
> You ain't getting out of the game! Heck, we'll be cover'd up in a month.:msp_biggrin:



No one here wants to pay and I'm not good with being lied to and drama.


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 5, 2012)

fishercat said:


> No one here wants to pay and I'm not good with being lied to and drama.



I wish some of you guys that just wanna climbing job lived closer. Around here they either suck or do there own thing if there any good.

I could keep a decent climber working for the next 20-30 years at around 30$ an hour 7 days a week if they wanted. More than one of them. No one likes hard work anymore.

Move north fisher. Probably be the easiest job you had in the tree care line. No cleaning up just climbing and flying buckets. 

I set up my operation so once the cutting is done their off and on to the next. The cleanup crew has a grapple chipper and truck so, cleanup is quick and probably the most boring part anymore.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Mar 5, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> I wish some of you guys that just wanna climbing job lived closer. Around here they either suck or do there own thing if there any good.
> 
> I could keep a decent climber working for the next 20-30 years at around 30$ an hour 7 days a week if they wanted. More than one of them. No one likes hard work anymore.
> 
> ...



Im real happy where im at now but i will keep that in mind.


----------



## husabud (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeffrey55 said:


> If I was to get another it would probably be the Edge. I like the lightweight and versatility all rollerd into one. Don't get me wrong the Ergo was very comfortable, even if not set up for me, and had all the bells and whistles you could want, just a little heavy and I presume very hot during the summer



Hey spammer, you had better disappear.


----------



## BCbound (Mar 5, 2012)

Is the Edge saddle the same as the new Ergolite saddle? The ergolite just showed up on treestuff and looks nice.


----------



## MackenzieTree (Mar 5, 2012)

*edge saddle*

i have the edge saddle, i like it alot the extra loops on the back dont tangle up unless whatevers hanging off is to long, real comfortable and mobility is real good too


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks ALL for the input. Dang....up North sounds tempting for the tree work


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 5, 2012)

RYNOMAGNUM said:


> Thanks ALL for the input. Dang....up North sounds tempting for the tree work



Feel free to apply. We could always use a few good men.


----------



## a1trees (Oct 10, 2013)

*Did you go for the ergovation*

Hi im in just the same dilemma as you
Want to choose between the edge and ergovation did u
End up buying the ergovation?






mattfr12 said:


> I wish some of you guys that just wanna climbing job lived closer. Around here they either suck or do there own thing if there any good.
> 
> I could keep a decent climber working for the next 20-30 years at around 30$ an hour 7 days a week if they wanted. More than one of them. No one likes hard work anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## RandomWoodsman (Nov 12, 2013)

My work saddle is one of the first gen edges a note on the ergolite and edge the edge is a version of the ergolite that buckingham makes for sherrill tree get the saddle which you can find for the best price and i would go for the version with the rigging plates with rope bridge. These saddles are extremely comfortable also my personal saddle is a buckcat/puma which is also extremely comfortable and a little lighter than the edge/ergolite


----------

